# How to Cancel Earthlink Dialup Account



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The following information is current in the Support Knowledge Base for Earthlink as of May 2007, by searching the Knowledbe Base for "cancel dialup account", i.e. Article ID 125898, and by reading the Terms of Service for Internet Service Earthlink agreement.

If you search the Internet using Google for how to cancel an Earthlink account, most likely it will say, call 1-800-Earthlink, i.e. 1-800-327-8454, however, that will only put you in touch with Sales at Earthlink which is not whom you really need to contact.

Overall, there are three ways to cancel your Earthlink dialup account as described in the Terms of Service for Internet Access for Earthlink:

1) Call 1-888-327-8454, i.e. 1-888-Earthlink, which puts you in contact with Billing and Accounts. The hours you can make the call are: M-F 7AM-Midnight Eastern Time, and Sat-Sun 8AM-!0PM Eastern Time.

Note: Ask for a confirmation number as proof of cancellation, and when calling have your account number as described on your monthly bill (email if paying by credit card, or paper bill delivered by Post Office otherewise).

2) Fax: 1-404-795-1034 Include your account number and current phone number.

Note: With Fax, unless you request in the Fax a confirmation number as proof of cancellation, you should have a return Fax number for Earthlink to reply or ask them to send you a notice of the confirmation number via email (i.e. before cancellation) or Postal delivery.

3) Send either a registered or certified letter via Post Office to:

Earthlink
Cancel Dialup
1375 Peachtree Street
Level A
Atlanta, GA 30309

A registered or certified letter should look like a business letter, as follows, where you fill in the information enclosed in brackets <>. Note: email addresses may vary from the earthlink.net domain name for other domain names (ISPs) acquired by Earthlink, so, use only your correct email address in the letter before and after the '@' part of the email address.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: <your name on accout>
<your street address>

To: Earthlink Billing

Subject: Cancellation of Account # <your account number>

Date: <current date>

This is to inform you that I request cancellation of my Earthlink dialup account
# <your account number> with email addresses: <first email address name>@earthlink.net and <second email address name>@earthlink.net. Please confirm cancellation of the account by sending me a notice of the confirmation number as proof of cancellation.

Yours truly,

<your name on account>
<your signature>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Tom


----------



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

Yea, but expect them to try to give you "free" 3 months...after the 3 month period they will start to bill you again. Don't fall for this, tell them you no longer want the service, and you don't want nothing free from them, because once the 3 months is up, and you get billed, you have to pay the amount, there is no refunds and you have to repeat the steps to cancel again. I had a lady tell me that "I can't allow you to cancel, so I'm going to give you 3 months free" I told her that "I did not want anything free from you, and what do you mean you can't "allow" me to cancel?" She said she was not allowed to cancel my account, and I asked to speak to a supervisor. I told the supervisor that I wanted them to cancel my account, and to eradicate my name and information from their database. Again, they offered the 3 months for free, I finally told to stick that offer where the sun don't shine, and take my information out of their database! That got the job done! Sometimes being rude sure does pay off!


----------

